# Wohin mit der Filterpumpe?



## drissib (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen alten Teich neu aufzubauen. Auf dem Bild sieht man links neben dem Teich, eine ca. 1000l fassende Zisterne. Damit möchte ich eine naturnahe Zirkulation hin bekommen. D.h. ich würde vom Teich zur Zisterne ein HT Rohr legen (Als Abfluss) und einen kleinen Bachlauf als Zufluss. Da im Moment noch keine richtige Verschattung des Teichs möglich ist möchte ich gerne die Wasserschichten erhalten.

Wenn ich nun die Teichpumpe in der Tiefwasserzone anbringe , dann habe ich doch eine vollständige Umwälzung und somit auch keine kühleren Temperaturen in der Tiefe!? 
Deshalb würde ich die Pumpe in die Zisterne legen und habe dann auch gleich noch eine Niveauregulierung.

Wirkt sich das irgendwie negativ auf die Filterung aus? Die Filterhersteller  geben immer an, dass die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle des Teichs soll.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Christian,

die Pumpe soll dem Schmutz raus hohlen.

Was für ein Teich soll es den werden?
Wie tief ist er?
Sollen auch Fische dort einziehen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## drissib (15. Apr. 2018)

Hmmm was den Teich betrifft bin ich im Moment noch flexibel. Er war 80cm tief und ich buddel ihn noch auf ca. 120cm. Ja, Fische hab ich schon vor. Muss aber nicht sofort sein.

Hab gedacht, die Filter sind hauptsächlich dazu da um die Schadstoffe zu entfernen, da ja kein ständiger Wasseraustausch wie in der Natur vorkommt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Christian,
120cm sind schon mal gut wenn Fische in den Teich kommen.
Wenn du Fertig mit den Buddeln bist schau mal wie groß der Teich geworden ist in m³ 
danach kann man dann entscheiden welche Fische in den Teich passen.

Die Pumpe sollte auf einen Stein in der Mitte stehen und den Schmutz vom Bodenbereich zu entfernen.
Am besten du ließt dir einige Themen zu Teichen und Teichbau durch, dort werden die meisten fragen beantwortet auch diese die dir jetzt noch nicht bewusst sind.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Apr. 2018)

> Die Pumpe sollte auf einen Stein in der Mitte stehen und den Schmutz vom Bodenbereich zu entfernen.


Wie befreist du die Pumpe von Unrat? Wie platzierst du diese wieder auf dem Stein.

Ich hätte mir via Bodenablauf diesen Punkt neben den Teich gelegt.


----------



## drissib (15. Apr. 2018)

Hi Sven,

ich lese schon sehr viel und bin Angler, deswegen ist mir das Thema mit den Wasserzonen auch sehr bewusst. Die hier sind z.B. der Meinung, dass man nicht komplett durchmischen sollte: https://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/technik/wasserumwaelzung/


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2018)

Wenn man nur wenig Fische haben möchte einen großen Teich hat und genügend Pflanzen dann ist das wohl kein Problem.
Aber durch Futter und Kot wird sich eine Schlammschicht im Teich bilden und diese führt dann zu hohen Werten von Nitrit und Ammoniak,
das Irgendwann Giftig für die Teichbewohner ist.
Zwangsweise muss dann ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Fischen ein Filter her, der die Ausscheidungen der Fische in Nitrat umwandelt was von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden kann.

Die Frage ist was willst du.

Bei der Schichtung kann man über den Winter die Pumpen ausschalten bei und die Belüftung von Herbst bis Frühjahr in 20-30 cm durchführen im Sommer dann wieder tiefer.
Ein Teich sollte immer Schatten haben zumindest 50% im Schatten liegen oder ein Sonnensegel spannen.

Ließ doch mal hier im Forum, dort gibt es unzählige Bau Threads von Teichen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

Ist bei Euren gefilterten Teichen überhaupt keine Schlammschicht mehr vorhanden?


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2018)

Genau, mein Teich ist besenrein.


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

Das ist doch aber auch wieder nicht gut, ne gewisse Schlammschicht muss doch sein: https://teichreport.wordpress.com/2...gegen-schlamm-auf-dem-teichboden-tun-koennen/

Fragt sich jetzt halt ob die Filterung der Zisterne nebenan überhaupt was bringt, oder nicht. Hatte gehofft, dass hier im Forum jemand eine ähnliche Konstellation hat und da Erfahrungswerte hat.


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

Habe noch ein älteres Video gefunden. Dort wird auch dazu geraten, nicht zuviel Wasser umzuwälzen. 



_View: https://youtu.be/OzN8isPAsuE?t=1h6m46s_

d.h. ich werde es jetzt mal so machen wie geplant. Ein Großteil der Schwebstoffe wird vermutlich auch durch das Abflussrohr geleitet und dann
anschliessend in der Zisterne gefiltert.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Christian,


drissib schrieb:


> Einen Großteil der Schwebstoffe wird vermutlich auch durch das Abflussrohr geleitet und dann
> anschliessend in der Zisterne gefiltert.


Ich habe nur Fragezeichen im Kopf:

Was stellst Du Dir vor, wie soll denn eine Zisterne filtern?
Oder willst Du diese eher als beruhigte Zone nutzen, in der sich die Schwebstoffe unten absetzen? 

Und dann, was passiert mit diesem Absatz? Kannst Du diesen relativ problemlos entfernen?

Und wenn die Pumpe auf 'halber Höhe' im Gartenteich steht, wie wird dann der Mulm am Teichboden entfernt?
Wenn ich mir Dein Teichloch und die geplanten Werte (10 m³?) so anschaue, dann würde ich Dich fragen, ob Du selbst an die von Dir weiter oben angesprochene Temp.-Wasserschichtung im Sommer glaubst wenn der Teich in der Sonne liegt. Hier könnte Dir vielleicht Deine Zisterne als 'Kühler' etwas helfen.
Eine Minimierung der Umwälzung ist im Winter sehr hilfreich und auch anzuraten. Genau dann hilft auch ein Platzierung der Pumpe auf halber Höhe. Im Sommer sollte diese eher auf dem tiefsten Punkt stehen.

Ansonsten musst Du hier auch die Antworten etwas auf Sinnhaftigkeit filtern, denn ein bepflanzter Teich mit Uferzone wird niemals 'besenrein' sein. Egal mit welcher Technik. (Ich vermute mal, dass Du den Teich bepflanzen möchtest.) Somit hast Du also automatisch Deinen gewünschten Bodensatz ...

Apropos 'filtern': Den eigentlichen Filter hast Du nirgendwo angesprochen, oder ich habe das überlesen ...

Und auch:
Für hilfreichere und bessere Antworten ist eine konkretere und detailliertere Beschreibung Deines Planes sehr förderlich.  


Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt,
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ich™ würde niemals mehr einen Teich ohne BA bauen wollen.
Damit schließe ich aber auch einen gut funktionierenden Teich ohne BA nicht aus, macht halt nur mehr Arbeit. 

PPS:
Und je mehr Beiträge mit vermutlich komplett konträren Hinweisen man liest, desto unsicherer wird man anfangs ...
Da muss man dann in die jeweilige Argumentation etwas tiefer hinab steigen, diese 'hinterleuchten' und mit dem eigenen Projekt auf Umsetzbarkeit prüfen.
Und auch wenn Dein Teich kein Miniteich von zwei bis drei Kubikmetern ist, sollte man noch wissen, dass auch ein 10m³ Teich in der Form wie Dein Teichloch, letztendlich auch nur eine größere 'Pfütze' ist und somit manche Regeln von 'richtigen' Teichen etwas anders greifen ...


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2018)

Da würde besenrein etwas falsch verstanden. 

Das heißt bei mir kein grober Schmutz. Natürlich ist überall ein Algenteppich und zwischen den Pflanzen finden die Fische immer etwas.
Der Bodenablauf hat gestern eine tote Kröte in die Absetzkammer transportiert.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da würde besenrein etwas falsch verstanden.


Nun, in diesem Fall liegt das Missverständnis aber sicher nicht beim Leser, sondern eher die Ursache beim Poster.

Bei einem Posting welches aus nur aus dem Satz 'Mein Teich ist besenrein' besteht, wird beim Leser automatisch ein blanke Folie, ein Koi-Pool, impliziert ...
In solchen Fällen sollte der Poster aus einem geplanten Einzeiler besser doch einen Mehrzeiler machen und auf die dazugehörige Filteranlage und dessen Biologie verweisen ...
Gerade auch dann, wenn sich die Frage auf eine gewisse Menge gewünschten 'Bodensatz' bezieht.
Edit sagt: So sehe ich das. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Was stellst Du Dir vor, wie soll denn eine Zisterne filtern?
> 
> Oder willst Du diese eher als beruhigte Zone nutzen, in der sich die Schwebstoffe unten absetzen?
> 
> ...



Der Zisternenrand liegt etwas unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels. (Auf dem Foto mit schwarzer Wanne abgedeckt) Würde einfach
ein HT-Rohr vom Teich in die Zisterne führen und dort am Boden die Filterpumpe. Dann noch einen Bachlauf mit Durchlauffilter oben als Einlauf.
Quasi wie in der Natur, Wasser aus Filter über Bach in den Teich, aus dem Teich mit Rohr in die Zisterne.

Mulm am Teichboden mit Sauger???

Bin kein Michelangelo, aber mit dieser Zeichnung wirds vielleicht deutlicher


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

drissib schrieb:


> Der Zisternenrand liegt etwas unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels. (Auf dem Foto mit schwarzer Wanne abgedeckt) Würde einfach ein HT-Rohr vom Teich in die Zisterne führen und dort am Boden die Filterpumpe.


"Einspruch, Euer Ehren!":
Das funktioniert rein physikalisch so nicht, denn wenn beide Behältnisse mit einem Rohr verbunden sind, dann gleicht sich der Wasserspiegel an das niedrigere Niveau an.

Falls Du Dich nur 'verdrückt und/oder ungenau ausgekehrt' haben solltest und der Wasserspiegel in der Zisterne auch die gleiche Höhe wie im Teich besitzen kann, dann ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

Welche Rolle soll denn die Zisterne in Deinem Kreislauf überhaupt erfüllen? Soll es eine Sammelkammer, eine 'beruhigte Zone' sein oder als eine Art (Mini-)Wärmepuffer im Sommer/Winter dienen?
Oder wird diese nur intigriert 'weil schon vorhanden'? Die gewünschte Rolle der Zisterne im Kreislauf ist mir völlig unklar.

In welcher Höhe soll das KG(!)-Rohr das Wasser aus dem Teich absaugen?
Warum nicht gleich einen BA im Teich verbauen und diese Leitung über einen Vorfilter in die Zisterne führen? Das erspart einem den Einsatz des Schlammsaugers ...

Kannst Du auch die Zisterne einfach reinigen? Denn auch wenn ein Pumpe ganz unten sitzt, wird sich im Regelfall dort Schmodder absetzen ...
...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

Das kann durchaus sein, dass ich da nen Denkfehler drin hab. Ich versuche eben das zu nutzen was schon vorhanden ist.
So wie ich das sehe, kann doch in die Zisterne nur soviel Wasser fließen wie ich in den Teich rein kippe. Der Vorteil ist dann, dass
ich über die Zisterne Schwankungen im Wasserstand ausgleichen kann. (Außerdem kühleres Wasser, da ich den Schacht abdenken kann). Die natürlichen Wasserschichten bleiben so auch erhalten.  

Hab nochmal das gute alte Paint bemüht. Vielleicht wirds dann deutlicher.


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Na, wenn Dein Rohr nur als eine Art Skimmer funktioniert, dann funktioniert Dein Prinzip physikalisch.
Und zwar so lange, bis der Wasserspiegel im Teich auf Unterkante des Rohres abgesunken ist.

Es folgt ein großes 'Aaaaber' ...
Dein derzeitiges theoretisches Teichfiltermodell hat einen großen Schwachpunkt:
Es wird nur geskimmt, aber der ganze große Anteil an 'Scheiß-' und anderem Dreck/Mulm sinkt zu Boden und bleibt dort liegen ...
Wenn das Dein Ziel ist, dann kannst Du so weiterplanen. 
Oder weshalb möchtest Du den Dreck unbedingt komplett am Boden liegen lassen? (Denn auch wenn eine Pumpe auf dem Boden steht, da bleibt noch genug liegen.)

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass die natürliche Wasserschichtung im Sommer in Deinem kleinen Teich erhalten bleiben kann?
Hast Du schon Überlegungen angestellt, dass Dein Bachlauf sehr starke Temperaturschwankungen im Teich erzeugen wird?


Gruß Carsten



DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich™ würde niemals mehr einen Teich ohne BA bauen wollen.
> Damit schließe ich aber auch einen gut funktionierenden Teich ohne BA nicht aus, macht halt nur mehr Arbeit.


PPS:
Und ohne Pumpe am Boden noch viel mehr Arbeit. 
Oder man setzt nur Elritzen als Teichbewohner ein ...


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2018)

Nochmal zum Fegen: Besenrein Teich ist eben ganz anders als besenrein Wohnstube. Da bleibt noch so viel Biologie zurück. Ich habe das gestern erst gemacht.

Den ganzen Unrat vorsichtig Richtung BA gefegt, die Fische gehen schon zur Seite. Den Pflanzenbereich mit dem __ Wasserschlauch gereingt. 2 Stunden warten. Schieber zu, Absetztonne leer pumpen, Schieber auf. Der Schmutz landet in der Absetztonne. Diese mit der Tauchpumpe leer machen, groben Schmutz mit dem Kescher. Das Ganze nochmal wiederholen. Damit komme ich über das Jahr.


----------



## sugger1234 (16. Apr. 2018)

drissib schrieb:


> Hmmm was den Teich betrifft bin ich im Moment noch flexibel. Er war 80cm tief und ich buddel ihn noch auf ca. 120cm. Ja, Fische hab ich schon vor. Muss aber nicht sofort sein.
> 
> Hab gedacht, die Filter sind hauptsächlich dazu da um die Schadstoffe zu entfernen, da ja kein ständiger Wasseraustausch wie in der Natur vorkommt.


wenn du noch am graben bist würde ich min. 150cm tiefe machen, kannst ja dein Teichboden abschrägen, bei mir geht der von 1,50 bis 2,30 je nach dem wie die Winter sind


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass die natürliche Wasserschichtung im Sommer in Deinem kleinen Teich erhalten bleiben kann?
> Hast Du schon Überlegungen angestellt, dass Dein Bachlauf sehr starke Temperaturschwankungen im Teich erzeugen wird?



Das ist genau das was ich nicht weis. Hab eben in den verlinkten Beiträgen gelesen, dass man nicht komplett umwälzen sollte. Das klang für mich logisch und ich hab mir den Kreislauf mit der Zisterne ausgedacht. Wenn mir aber jemand sagt, dass das in diesem kleinen Rahmen keinen Sinn macht (abgesehen vom Winter), ist mir schon viel geholfen, Danke!

Werde die Zisterne dann nur als Überlauf nutzen und die Pumpe wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen platzieren.


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> wenn du noch am graben bist würde ich min. 150cm tiefe machen, kannst ja dein Teichboden abschrägen, bei mir geht der von 1,50 bis 2,30 je nach dem wie die Winter sind



Stimmt auf diese paar cm kommts nicht an, zumal da unten jetzt schon Sandboden kommt. Gräbt sich schon leicht...


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2018)

Deine Verlinkungen ...
Die erste beginnt so: "Ist der Gartenteich genügend groß, tief und windgeschützt, dann stellt sich ähnlich wie in einem See während der Sommermonate eine stabile Temperaturschichtung ein. ..." und endet so:"... Ein naturnah gestalteter, großer und genügend tiefer Teich, der gut bepflanzt aber nur spärlich mit Fischen besetzt ist, braucht in der Regel nicht gefiltert und umgewälzt werden. ..."
Nirgendwo in dem Artikel ist auch nur ein Näherungswert für 'genügend groß und tief' zu finden. 
_Aus meiner Sicht_ ist Dein geplanter Teich, dessen Teichloch auf Deinem Foto zu sehen ist, noch eine ganze Ecke weit weg von 'groß und tief'. Ebenso ist Dein Bachlauf kontraproduktiv zu den Aussagen des Artikels, denn ein Bachlauf führt im Regelfall immer zu stärkeren Temperaturschwankungen des Teichwassers.

Dein zweiter Link zum Teichreport ... 
Hhhmmm, ist eher als Verkaufsseite für Teichschlammsauger zu verstehen.
Was man nämlich noch tun könnte: Gar nicht erst so viel Schlamm ansammeln lassen, dass 'der Teich aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten' könnte. Das geht mit eine Pumpe am Boden oder mit einem BA.

Dein verlinktes Youtube-Video ...
Ist das von 1950? Flach, mit sehr flachen Erläuterungen. 
Und dann widersprechen die sich auch noch innerhalb von einer Minute: Zuerst so wenig wie möglich umwälzen und beim Bachlauf auf genügend Leistung achten, damit es nicht müde plätschert ... Kein Hintergrundwissen vermittelt, nichts. Keine Aussage zu den von einem Bachlauf verursachten großen Temperaturschwankungen und dessen Auswirkungen. Prädikat: durchgefallen.


Ansonsten ist es so, dass Du Deinen Teich baust und Du m.E.n. schon Deine eigene feste Sicht auf dessen Betrieb hast. Dann setze das so um. 
Wenn Du Dein Teichloch im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten etwas erweiterst/vergrößerst, dann ist das Deinem gewünschten Plan zum Teichmanagement sehr dienlich.
Vielleicht könntest Du Dir auch ein paar Gedanken in Richtung 'was tun, wenn es so nicht funktioniert' machen und diese Überlegungen in die Bauplanung mit einfließen lassen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## drissib (16. Apr. 2018)

Für nen  Einsteiger ist es tatsächlich sehr schwer abzuschätzen was ein großer Gartenteich ist. Die Literatur die man so findet macht da auch immer unterschiedliche Angaben. Bei meinem Teich wird die Größe in erster Linie durch den WAF (woman acceptance factor) begrenzt. Wenns nach mir ginge würde es ein Weiher für K3 Karpfen... Wird aber wohl bei ca. 4x4m bleiben. Habe gerade wieder etwas gebuddelt und bin bei 150cm Tiefe. Jetzt noch bissl die Zonenübergänge abflachen und die Grobarbeiten sind erledigt.

Du hast schon recht, mit der Zisterne und dem Bachlauf wollte ich die Temperatur nach unten regulieren. Denke jetzt aber, dass mir weniger Reinigungsaufwand wichtiger ist. Bis ein ordentlicher Bewuchs vorhanden ist, spanne ich halt ein Sonnensegel zur Verschattung auf. 

Vielen Dank Carsten und den annderen für die ausführlichen Beiträge, die haben meine Grübelei beendet. Ich denke, dass ich Laufe des Baus noch weitere Fragen habe und es ist gut zu wissen, dass einem hier geholfen wird.
Werde Euch an dem Fortschritt meines Projekts teilhaben lassen.

Grüße 
Christian


----------



## DbSam (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Christian,

naja, 'groß' muss man ja auch immer in ein Verhältnis setzen.
Ein 4x4 m Gartenteich ist in Deinem Garten und im WAF vielleicht groß, aber in Bezug zur Natur ist es eben halt doch nur eine 'kleine Pfütze'. Letztere hat aber den dominanten Einfluss auf die Funktionsweise des Teiches.
(Ich möchte Dir damit Deinen Plan nicht schlecht reden, nur die Sichtweise darauf etwas zurechtrücken.)


drissib schrieb:


> mit der Zisterne und dem Bachlauf wollte ich die Temperatur nach unten regulieren.


Deine Idee mit der Zisterne als stabilisierendem Faktor ist nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt, aber deren Größe von 1m³ ist eben halt doch recht bescheiden. Du solltest deren Einfluss nicht überschätzen. (Zur Reinigungsmöglichkeit der Zisterne hast Du auch noch nichts geschrieben. Wenn das Wasser ungefiltert per Schwerkraft in die Zisterne fließen soll und dann erst per Pumpe zum Filter befördert wird, dann könnte sich je nach Beschaffenheit der Bodenfläche darin der Mulm absetzen. (Ich kenne Zisternen aus Kunststoff, welche einen sehr zerklüfteten Boden und/oder nur eine relativ kleine Öffnung besitzen ...) Im Normalfall sollte man hier einen Grobabscheider zwischen Teich und Zisterne setzen.)
Mit dem Bachlauf regulierst Du die Temperatur wirklich. Aber leider nicht in die jeweils von Dir jeweils gewünschte Richtung. Im Sommer heizt Du damit den Teich auf und im Winter kühlst Du ihn ab. Im Frühjahr und Herbst dient er eher als Auslöser von 'Fahrstuhltemperaturen'. Im Falle eines Bachlaufes dient also ein größeres Teichvolumen dann eher zur Stabilisierung des durch den Bachlauf gestörten Temperaturverlaufes. Das sollte man beachten.
Aus Sicht des Teichbetreibers ist er allerdings schön anzusehen (wenn gut gemacht) und dient auch zur Sauerstoffanreicherung/Druckausgleich des Wassers.

Vielleicht legst Du die Schippe auch nochmal kurz beiseite und 'wühlst' Dich hier durch die Beiträge durch. Dort findest Du gesammeltes Wissen, ohne dass Dir jemand etwas verkaufen will. Ich denke da so an Teichprofil, Uferbefestigung, Kapillarsperre, die richtige Technik (ob nun eher naturnah oder mehr Technik) und, und, und ...


Viel Erfolg beim Bau,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## drissib (17. Apr. 2018)

Den Teich hat der Großvater meiner Freundin angelegt und wurde seit seinem Tod nicht mehr gepflegt. Jetzt war das Loch schon mal da und ich habe den Entschluss gefasst, dass ich ihn neu aufbaue. Dann aber größer und richtig  Es waren schon Teichzonen vorhanden, aber entweder zu klein oder zu steil angelegt. Das versuche ich jetzt richtig zu machen, aber ich glaube das ist hier das falsche Unterforum für diese Story.

Die Zisterne war verfüllt und ich habe sie erst am Wochenende wieder ausgebuddelt. Früher wurde Sie wohl als Regenwasserbehälter genutzt und ich dachte zuerst an einen Schachtring. Tatsächlich wurde aber ein aufgeschnittener Stahlkessel vergraben und am Boden gibts sogar einen Ablauf. Die Wände waren lackiert und ich würde Sie mit Teichfolie auskleiden. Zur Reinigung kommt man gut ran.

Zum Thema Bachlauf lese ich mich noch weiter ein, wenn der die Temperatur erhöht ist ist das natürlich nicht so toll.


----------



## DbSam (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Christian,





drissib schrieb:


> Die Wände waren lackiert und ich würde Sie mit Teichfolie auskleiden.


Wenn Du das tun willst, dann könntest Du vorher auf der Zisterne auch etwas aufmauern und somit den Wasserspiegel der Zisterne auf das Niveau des Teiches anheben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## drissib (17. Apr. 2018)

Ja das könnte ich, aber so richtig viel an Volumen bringt das nicht. Vom Teich zur Zisterne ist der einzige Höhenunterschied nur die (kommende) Kapilarsperre. 
Falls es an Gefälle fehlt, würde ich ein Stück aus dem Kessel flexen und das HT-Rohr bissl tiefer setzen.


----------



## DbSam (17. Apr. 2018)

Es geht um den möglichst zu schaffenden identischen Wasserspiegel in Teich und Zisterne.
Dann kannst/könntest Du in Zukunft/bei Bedarf das Rohr im Teich auch tiefer verlegen, ohne dass Dir der Teich leerläuft ...
Ansonsten musst Du halt das Rohr ganz genau verlegen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Was red ich ... 
Du wirst schon wissen was Du tust.
Hoffe ich ...


----------



## drissib (17. Apr. 2018)

keine Panik, hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich den Plan aufgrund der Forenbeiträge hier verworfen habe. Nutze die Zisterne nur noch als Notüberlauf und ggf als Regenwasserspeicher. Teichpumpe kommt in die Tiefzone.


----------

